# The New England Law Enforcement Summit and Training



## HB7220PD (Dec 23, 2006)

*The New England Law Enforcement Summit and Training*
*Co-Sponsored by the Harvard University Police Department*
*Saturday June 14, 2008*
*Joseph** B. Martin Conference Center*
*77 Avenue Louis Pasteur*
*Boston**, Ma 02115*
*8:30am to 4:30pm*
*Registration begins at 7:30am*​​
*The National Latino Peace Officers Association will be hosting The New England **Law Enforcement Summit and Training on Saturday June 14, 2008 which will provide four comprehensive trainings in 1) MS- 13 Gang Prevention-(Two Part Training), 2) Enhancing Police Communication with Latinos and the Latino Community, and 3) Promotions/Assessments Centers-"Developing Leadership in Law Enforcement". Our trainers are from the Los Angeles Police Department, Prince Georges' County Police Department,** Glendale Police Department, and the Las Vegas Metropolitan Police Department. Anyone** interested in attending this event should go to www.malpoa.com for Training Information, Hotel Accommodations and Registration forms. Course Fee is $ 75.00 which includes Training, Parking, and Lunch. Deadline for Registration is May 24, 2008 at 12am. You may fax registration to 508 386 0428 between the hours 7am and 3pm on weekdays. Should you have any other questions please email our Local Representative Ofc. Jacobo Negron, [email protected]. Don't miss out! There is limited seating for this training.*


----------

